# Beretta Px4 Storm as first gun?



## Philly123 (Aug 29, 2011)

I am looking to purchase my first handgun, and I'm considering the Beretta Px4 Storm 9mm. I mainly plan to use the gun for target/sport shooting, and perhaps for local competition down the road. I have tried the Glock 17, but found the slide lock small and difficult to manipulate, and did not like the fact that there was no safety (especially since I intend to use this for target shooting at the range, rather than for home defense or concealed carry). For the sake of accuracy at the range, I'm leaning toward a DA/SA (like the Beretta) or a SA trigger. I'm leaning towards 9mm because it will be cheaper to shoot than .40 S&W or .45ACP (but much more substantial than .22). Any suggestions? Any brands/models that you'd recommend I'd consider over the Beretta Storm? Thanks!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I own two Storms and love em; accurate, dependable, great shooters, fit my hand, and I prefer DA/SA pistols.


----------



## Ra (Jun 28, 2011)

+1 for the Full Size Storm

I am a new Storm owner as of about 48 hrs ago. I have not even had a chance to shoot her (I envy those who can step off their porch and launch a couple rounds). But for me, it was everything I was looking for in a .40 S&W pistol.

As for using it for target and sports shooting, I think it would be fine. And 9mm for that would probably be my choice too.

Oh, also the Full Size Storm comes in variants F, G, D and C which deal with hammer configurations, trigger pull, safety and action. Check the PX4 wiki page for more info. Hit up the search feature on the forum here too.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

The Beretta Px4 is a superb firearm IMO with the other top weapons Glock, Sig, and H&K... 

The Px4 during my groups accuracy trials two days ago, we were able to see that the Px4 is as accurate as the Glock 17. Even when we were out today, it was apparent that the firearms were both deadly accurate surpassing my USP Compact and a buddy of mine's XDm .40

What I like about the Px4 over the Glock is the safety, and yet it also is its downfall as it makes it a tiny bit more difficult to rack the slide, but feels much safer to carry with one in the chamber.

Px4 is in short awesome

Any caliber you get will be great, I have 9mm because I shoot the hell out of my guns and I don't believe in caliber wars


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Great gun. My fav polymer gun (I generally prefer metal guns with replacable grips). It is DA/SA like I like. Shoots great!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Great gun. My fav polymer gun (I generally prefer metal guns with replacable grips). It is DA/SA like I like. Shoots great!


Mama Mia! approvare, it's a Beretta!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The PX4 is a great choice.


----------

